# outcome of breeding?



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

if i put my male pew to my female bew will i get a outcome of both in the litter?

seems obvious but just thought id check first.

also putting my ivory to a pew will i still get both standard and ivory ?

thanks and sorry for being a noob.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Putting a pew to a bew will not get you a mixture of both. pew is albino and the babies will probably be whatever the pew is genetically beneath the white (Usually agouti if you bought the pew from a feeder bin or pet store). You won't get any pew if the bew doesn't carry the albino gene. To figure out what you'll get you need to know what your pew and bew are genetically speaking.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Pew is only carrying pew from a line of exhibition show type pew. as is the bec.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

It might sound silly but you might need to spell out genotypically what you're talking about simply because BEW/bone/ivory/cream are interpreted differently depending on the country.

If you mean ivory as in satin PEW (because many disagree with that definition and consider ivory to be black eyed white) then you'd only see satin if both parents carry the gene.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Ah ok thanks, yes by ivory i meant satin pew female to standard pew male. And the same pew male to my bew.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Seafolly said:


> It might sound silly but you might need to spell out genotypically what you're talking about simply because BEW/bone/ivory/cream are interpreted differently depending on the country.
> 
> If you mean ivory as in satin PEW (because many disagree with that definition and consider ivory to be black eyed white) then you'd only see satin if both parents carry the gene.


In Britain, Ivory is satin PEW (Reecef is in Britain).
Ivory to PEW will bring you either a full litter of satin carriers if the PEW does not carry satin OR if the PEW does carry satin you will get a mixture of satins AND carriers from the mating.

Reecef, when you talk about your BEW, do you _really mean_ black eyed white or are you maybe referring to a black eyed cream (you do write BEC at one point).


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks allot very helpful, she is a black eyed white, i have a bec also but she won't be having anything to do with the pew.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

WoodWitch said:


> In Britain, Ivory is satin PEW (Reecef is in Britain).
> 
> Reecef, when you talk about your BEW, do you _really mean_ black eyed white or are you maybe referring to a black eyed cream (you do write BEC at one point).


Yes, that's the definition I go by, but when speaking with American breeders there has been confusion as they assumed I meant black eyed white. And I think in Austria bone is cream to them? And since the OP mentioned "BEC" I thought it'd be worth figuring out what exactly she's talking about, lol. I didn't know she's in Britain - that does help!

I was also hoping to get clarification, because as I understand it, BEW and BEC are different genotypes.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Seafolly said:


> And I think in Austria bone is cream to them? And since the OP mentioned "BEC" I thought it'd be worth figuring out what exactly she's talking about, lol. I didn't know she's in Britain - that does help!
> 
> I was also hoping to get clarification, because as I understand it, BEW and BEC are different genotypes.


Here in England, we also use cream, not bone, and just to confuse you even more, I believe reecef is a boy not a girl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh good grief, lol! So cream = ce/c? I'd just been going by Finnmouse!  And the litter between my bone/cream male with an ivory female was the predicted ~25% bone/cream with 75% ivory. My boy is having an identity crisis.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Seafolly said:


> Oh good grief, lol! So cream = ce/c?


You're talking to a virtual ignoramous on genetics but, yes, c/ce is our British Cream


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

WoodWitch said:


> Seafolly said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good grief, lol! So cream = ce/c?
> ...


*changes mousery database for a third time* Poor mouse, haha.

(the forum originally voted he was likely ce/ce) Cream sounds much less morbid than bone.  And more accurate.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, yes i am a male hahaha. Im grtting confused with the genetics now i just go for the ill have X amount of these from this pairing haha.


----------

